# Should I keep my British Bank account?



## Desne (Aug 9, 2014)

Hello, I have been living in Spain now for over 3 months, I'm retired, receive my Civil Service pension and live with a Spanish family. 

Has anyone on this forum had any problems keeping their British bank account whilst living in Spain? 

I have my pension paid into my British bank and it is taxed 20% before I receive it, so am still paying my tax to the UK. But the my British bank are writing to me every month asking about my tax!!! In fact I am so fed up with my bank that I am going to England this week especially to ask them to stop harassing me. Even though. I have spoken to them and replied to all their written questions.....which 99% are not relevant to me! as I do not work, and I have no assets, and own no property in either England or Spain. I must live on my meagre Civil Service pension and Spanish family.

Thank you, sorry if I have waffled on here, I just need someone to advise me, if any one can?


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

I've kept my UK current account going while living in Spain for 11 years, without any problem. In fact I need it because I still have UK income. I'm sure there are many in the same position. They say you can't open a new UK account while resident abroad, but I did manage this in the past - so you might be able to change UK bank.


----------



## Desne (Aug 9, 2014)

Thank you Chopera. I have been with my British bank for 40 years, and have my pension and bills paid from that account. I can't see their problem. Crazy !


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I closed my UK account but wish I hadn't. I have since found I need an account but have been unable to open one without a UK address.


----------



## Desne (Aug 9, 2014)

Thank you DunWorkin.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

I Have both Uk and Spanish accounts

Personal think if there was ever a problem with the Spanish banking system , nice to have a back up in place !

plus with internet banking quite easy to manage remotely

Tony in Agost Alicante


----------



## Desne (Aug 9, 2014)

Thank you Tony.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I have kept my UK current and savings accounts with First Direct since moving to Spain just over 8 years ago, and my credit card from another provider, with no problems at all. Statements are sent to my Spanish address.

If you only moved to Spain 3 months ago it does not look as if you would have been tax resident in Spain for 2014 (which you automatically become once you have spent 183 days or more in Spain in any year). However, you would be for 2015, and therefore, although your pension is taxed in the UK, you would also need to make a Spanish tax return when it becomes due in May/June 2016. Until this year, income from Crown pensions (such as civil service) did not have to be declared in Spain, but this year they do, albeit in a separate category, and this can affect your marginal rate of tax. If this is your only income, however, it seems unlikely that you would have any additional liability.

If you don't want to pay a gestor to do the tax return, it is possible to ring the central Hacienda telephone number and they will make an appointment for you to go to your nearest Hacienda office where they will complete the return for you free of charge - but you would need to be able to speak decent Spanish, which after living with a Spanish family you probably will!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

All banks Spanish and U.K. have been instructed by their respective tax authorities to ask these questions.

I have kept my two U.K. accounts, I have my pensions paid into both of them and with one I have a credit card which is handy when shopping on line.

I have lived here on and off since 2001 and haven't considered closing either.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

At the end of the day it is down to personal preference but like has been said having two accounts you have always got a back up and low and behold I hope it does not happen if for some reason you end up with an embargo on your Spanish account you have always got your UK one to fall back on.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I have still have my two UK bank accounts, Lloyds and Halifax, there are no fees so keeping them open isn't a problem. They have my Spanish address and send replacement cards etc to Spain. 

It was useful to have both when I went to the UK once and my Halifax card wouldn't work - they decided in their wisdom that I was in the wrong place so it must have been stolen, and froze it!


----------



## Desne (Aug 9, 2014)

Thank you Lynn R and Soulboy.


----------



## Desne (Aug 9, 2014)

Thank you Alcalaina.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Desne said:


> , receive my Civil Service pension and live with a Spanish family.
> 
> I have my pension paid into my British bank and it is taxed 20% before I receive it, so am still paying my tax to the UK.


Keep your UK account, even of you leave it dormant, as others have said you cannot open a UK account after you have left the country, but you can keep one which you already have. 


I am sure you know,  you have no choice but to declare your crown pension in UK and if there is any tax due to pay it there. That is not affected by where the bank is, where it is paid to you,  

If / when you get an OAP that must be declared in Spain if you are tax resident here,


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

larryzx said:


> Keep your UK account, even of you leave it dormant, as others have said you cannot open a UK account after you have left the country, but you can keep one which you already have.
> 
> 
> I am sure you know,  you have no choice but to declare your crown pension in UK and if there is any tax due to pay it there. That is not affected by where the bank is, where it is paid to you,
> ...


And of course, your crown pension must now be declared in Spain, while continuing to be taxed in UK.


----------

